
Serverlessness - BerislavLopac
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2018/12/09/Serverlessness
======
tabtab
Maybe "run-space" is more appropriate than "server". In the "old days" of the
web, one could host many Perl or ASP-classic scripts (applications) on the
same server without much problem (if you avoided risky practices). But with
bigger stacks with more parts that need version management, we began moving to
one-app-per-server. But that got expensive, so virtualization increased. Each
app is now basically housed in one virtual server space such that it's not
really a server in the original sense such that "run-space" seems a more
fitting term. There are other competing terms such as "container", but that
may be specific kind or brand. I'm looking for a more generic term.

------
wahern

      $ host tbray.org
      tbray.org has address 67.231.28.131
      $ whois 67.231.28.131
      <snip>
      NetRange:       67.231.16.0 - 67.231.31.255
      CIDR:           67.231.16.0/20
      NetName:        IDIGITAL-01
      NetHandle:      NET-67-231-16-0-1
      Parent:         NET67 (NET-67-0-0-0-0)
      NetType:        Direct Allocation
      OriginAS:       AS54643
      Organization:   Idigital Internet Inc. (II-24)
      RegDate:        2012-05-18
      Updated:        2016-12-14
      Ref:            https://rdap.arin.net/registry/ip/67.231.16.0
    
      OrgName:        Idigital Internet Inc.
      OrgId:          II-24
      Address:        705 - 850 West Hastings Street
      City:           Vancouver
      StateProv:      BC
      PostalCode:     V6C 1E1
      Country:        CA
      RegDate:        2012-04-12
      Updated:        2017-01-28
      <snip>
    

Guess he's not yet hosting his blog from AWS Lambda, or even AWS for that
matter.

~~~
pasbesoin
This is Tim's personal blog, that he's been writing for well over a decade
(that I recall). And since long before he joined Amazon.

If it makes you feel better, he built his own blogging system, way back when.
And sometimes, if ain't broke, don't...

At times, he's talked about his contemporaneous work to various extents;
that's been increasingly influenced by NDA's and employment
contracts/agreements and whatnot, is my impression, although I haven't been
reading him much, lately.

Another reason to keep his personal blog separate from his work life,
including perhaps where and how it's hosted.

~~~
wahern
I totally understand and respect the decision to self-host his blog. I'm
guessing it's a simple XML file (or set of XML files) statically transformed
using XSLT or some hand-written transformer. I self-host my own stuff as well,
and have for nearly 20 years.

I just wanted to keep things in perspective. Both in his post and in general
discourse regarding "the cloud", the option of _not_ hosting things on AWS (or
Azure or GCP) never seems to even enter into the equation.

I would propose that personal blogs is hardly the only scenario where a more
traditional hosting approach would be preferable.

------
madmaniak
Stop Amazon propaganda. Serverless is when there is no server, for example
only clients communicating P2p.

